# carp in maryland



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi all . i just moved to maryland and try finding some sports for carp.

Can anyone tell me if in centennial lake (MD) ,Elkhorn lake (MD) or patapsco river there are carps ? 

those lakes are close to my place
. thank you all


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

try small pier at elkhorn. there are really big monsters there.


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

In spring they infiltrate the tidal ponds off the Chesapeake. I've seen tons of them cruising right by while I'm trying to catch perch. They court each other, get tangled up in the copious weed, and thrash all over.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

First of all welcome to the forum. I've never fished the lakes you mentioned but I've fished the Patapsco River on and off for 55 years. There's a ton of carp in the river you just need to find them. Just below Ellicott City along River Rd has always been productive. Also above the dam at Daniels is good carp fishing. Google Lake Roland, plenty of carp in that water. Good luck and let us know how you do. Hopefully Tommy Robison will chime in. He's an expert when it comes to carp fishing.


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

Thank you all !!!!
i really appreciate your help, i will try the river today above Daniels and the the lakes. thanks again guys !!!


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

If you're trying the lakes in Columbia then go to Kittamaqundi for carp. Centennial is only good if you get out in a boat and Elkhorn really isn't a great lake to fish.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

You are not far from Liberty Reservoir in Eldersburg. It is loaded with Carp. Also, since you are new to MD, we had a large Cicada hatch in 2003. Carp slurp them off the surface like candy. The next large cicada hatch will be in 2020. Anything that floats and is the size of a cicada the carp will fight over.


----------



## AaronDen (Mar 23, 2015)

You are not far from Liberty Reservoir in Eldersburg. It is loaded with Carp. Also, since you are new to MD, we had a large Cicada hatch in 2003. Carp slurp them off the surface like candy. The next large cicada hatch will be in 2020. Anything that floats and is the size of a cicada the carp will fight over.


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

quick update. I went to Elkhorn lake for about 8 hours ... not even single bait . (i don't give up im sure there are some carp in there) Tomorrow will try the Kittamaqundi lake like thaweatherman suggest . Thank you all again !!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bodomen said:


> quick update. I went to Elkhorn lake for about 8 hours ... not even single bait . (i don't give up im sure there are some carp in there) Tomorrow will try the Kittamaqundi lake like thaweatherman suggest . Thank you all again !!!!


Time to fish Liberty Reservoir in Eldersburg as Aaron suggested. For carp I like to fish just below the bridge where Rt 32 crosses Liberty. Maybe tomorrow I'll post a map of that area with a few good spots marked off. BTW I don't know if you eat carp but small carp abound 18" caught at Liberty are pretty good. Unlike river or pond carp, their flesh is firm and they don't have that muddy taste.


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

catman said:


> Time to fish Liberty Reservoir in Eldersburg as Aaron suggested. For carp I like to fish just below the bridge where Rt 32 crosses Liberty. Maybe tomorrow I'll post a map of that area with a few good spots marked off. BTW I don't know if you eat carp but small carp abound 18" caught at Liberty are pretty good. Unlike river or pond carp, their flesh is firm and they don't have that muddy taste.


thank you ! Liberty R. is not very close to my place.... but definitely i will go there in weekend. please don't forget to send the map. An yes.... i came from Europe and we eat carp all the time..... i really don't understand why here is treated like garbage . Any way... thank you again and all who respond here !!!


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

bodomen, like I said, Elkhorn sucks. Go there if you want to catch small largemouth bass, crappie in the Spring, or trout after stocking. You maybe might luck into a very small catfish, but it's unlikely.

Don't bother going to Lake Wilde either. Unless you're in a boat there's only really one place to fish from and the bite is slow (again, bass and tiny crappie). 

Centennial is supposed to have bigger bass, but people only ever catch 2-3lbs bass. The bite is slow from most of the shoreline, but if you rent a boat you can get out in the middle and find some fish. 

The only place I've heard of carp reliably being caught in Columbia is Kittamaqundi. There are good sized crappie in there as well. Lots of places to fish from along the shoreline. You'll have to dodge walkers/bikers, but that isn't too big of a deal. One thing to also try is to walk down the Little Patuxent River as it comes out of Kittamaqundi. Smallmouth and largemouth live down there, and I'm sure there *might* be some carp around. Despite it being next to my house I don't ever fish that stretch of the river. 

If you want a sure way to find carp, install the Fishbrain app and look on the map for where carp are being caught in large numbers. You'll notice most people only care about bass. Welcome to the States!


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

The upper magathy and severn rivers hold a lot of carp. Beachwood park on the magathy is a good spot in cooler weather, while fishing for pickeral I could feel like hitting their backs and snagging a few in dorsal fin, fun on ultra light gear.

Also the landing in Green Haven I've seen big carp breaching in the morning.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

if you are willing to travel little bit further, you can try lake needwood. I live right next to the lake and i see HUGE carps all the time. I just saw a guy catching couple carps to take home to eat but i wouldn't recommend that. Lake needwood water is contaminated with microcystin which ain't good for you.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Bodomen here's the liberty map where Rt 32 crosses. As you cross the bridge there's a gravel area on the right for parking as indicated in red. The long red line is a fire trail and you'll see 3 areas marked off. Marks 1 and 2 are coves that are very productive for carp, crappie and large mouth bass. Mark #3 is a rock slide that can be very good for big blue gills. Also the shore line between marks 1 and 2 is also good for carp and crappie. I'm guessing that the whole trail is maybe 1 mile long. I first started fishing this area in 1963. Good luck.








Click To Enlarge


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

catman said:


> Hey Bodomen here's the liberty map where Rt 32 crosses. As you cross the bridge there's a gravel area on the right for parking as indicated in red. The long red line is a fire trail and you'll see 3 areas marked off. Marks 1 and 2 are coves that are very productive for carp, crappie and large mouth bass. Mark #3 is a rock slide that can be very good for big blue gills. Also the shore line between marks 1 and 2 is also good for carp and crappie. I'm guessing that the whole trail is maybe 1 mile long. I first started fishing this area in 1963. Good luck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58317
> Click To Enlarge


thank you so much catman ! i will go there saturday or sunday .

UPDATE : i went to lake kittamaqundi for about 5 hours and i caught 2 big carps but i could not get them out of the water because there was a lot of grass on the shore and did not have the net with me (but i liked the lake and will go there again)

meanwhile i went in ny yonkers and caught 2 carps  

View attachment 58341


thank you all guys !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc105/cengherbogdan/carp_1.jpg


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice!! Are these the same type of carp you're use to catching? BTW were in Europe did you live?


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

catman said:


> Nice!! Are these the same type of carp you're use to catching? BTW were in Europe did you live?


yes the same ones. I used to live in Romania


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

Liberty Reservoir beautiful place and quiet 8lb carp


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Glad you made it to Liberty and nice catch.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go! Thanks for the report and picture.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

bodomen said:


> An yes.... i came from Europe and we eat carp all the time..... i really don't understand why here is treated like garbage


 I've always been interested in trying one of these fish, how do you like to cook them?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Ajv5148 said:


> I've always been interested in trying one of these fish, how do you like to cook them?


I'd also like to know. I'm always interested in a new recipe especially from someone who knows what they're doing with carp.


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

catman said:


> I'd also like to know. I'm always interested in a new recipe especially from someone who knows what they're doing with carp.


Ajv5148 and catman. I cooked the carp yesterday .... and man .... was delicious !!!! 

My favorite recipe is deep fried in cornmeal and for sauce is a garlic paste with 3 tbs of sour cream , i attached a video with the recipe (is a romanian video but you get the idea) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4t_sLfWky8


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Bodomen. I never thought about cutting them into steaks but I'll give it a try. Sure looks good. Could you go into a little more detail on the garlic/mayo sauce? Thanks.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

That looks very good.


----------



## bodomen (Sep 28, 2018)

catman said:


> Thanks Bodomen. I never thought about cutting them into steaks but I'll give it a try. Sure looks good. Could you go into a little more detail on the garlic/mayo sauce? Thanks.


ok so ... take 5 cloves of garlic and crush them or cut it very small pieces , put it in a bowl add salt to taste and 1 tbs of oil (any kind) then take a tsp and rub the garlic until it turns into a paste then add sour cream 4-5-6 tbsp (more is better  ) and that's all ... bon appetit


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm going to resurrect this thread to ask about carp at Beachwood. Do any of you sight-fish carp there or is it all just bait-and-wait?


----------



## mr_jtop (Aug 10, 2020)

catman said:


> Hey Bodomen here's the liberty map where Rt 32 crosses. As you cross the bridge there's a gravel area on the right for parking as indicated in red. The long red line is a fire trail and you'll see 3 areas marked off. Marks 1 and 2 are coves that are very productive for carp, crappie and large mouth bass. Mark #3 is a rock slide that can be very good for big blue gills. Also the shore line between marks 1 and 2 is also good for carp and crappie. I'm guessing that the whole trail is maybe 1 mile long. I first started fishing this area in 1963. Good luck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 58317
> Click To Enlarge


Hey Guys. I'm fairly new to Maryland, having moved over from the a few months back UK (pre-covid) - my wife is a B'more country lass you see. Anyhow, just received all my fishing gear through the mail and really wanna get out and catch some Carp! Catman! This map is grea,t and by chance about 10 minutes from our house! Do you have any tips for a newbie to these waters on methods/baits to consider using to try and catch some monster carp ! Thanks


----------

